# Bringing prescription drugs into Dubai



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey Guys,

My father-in-law is visiting for the first time in March and I am trying to find a list of banned prescription drugs as he takes different types that I think are banned here to control his high blood pressure and diabetes.

I know there is a link in one of the stickys but the post on GN has expired.

Anyone have any experience in the process of getting letters etc from doctors in the UK to accompany him, do they need attesting etc?

Any help appreciated.

Regards,

D1


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

As long as he has his prescriptions he'll be fine. Very unlikely he'll even get stopped anyway.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

This might help abudhabi.usembassy.gov/restricted_medication_.html


----------



## mbg (Jul 9, 2009)

Dubai1 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> My father-in-law is visiting for the first time in March and I am trying to find a list of banned prescription drugs as he takes different types that I think are banned here to control his high blood pressure and diabetes.
> 
> ...


Obtaining banned medication here is nearly impossible, bringing it in is pretty much hassle free. We have never had a problem with this, and we depend on some items on the list for extremely important life altering medications. 

I have a cowroker who goes to india every month to obtain banned rx. When he comes through, he merely approaches the "Something to declare" line at airport. He tells them nothing to declare, but he does have some rx, but has a prescription, if they would like to see it. In 2 years, they have never even asked him to see it.

You should have no problems.

mbg


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

MBG, I must be the exception. I take a banned med here in Dubai and I have never had a problem. I went to the Doc and told him I take such and such med in USA which is banned here and he said ok, wrote me a script, and off to the pharmacy I went. Now the one crappy thing is that the Doc can only write a two month script on banned meds so you have to go back every two months and get a new script.

As for bringing in meds just be careful, an dmake sure you have some sort of proof that you need this medicine and the doctor has perscribed it to you. If its a pain med like vicodin hydrocodine, soma, or something like valume demerol then you are on your own and you would be silly to want to get caught with that stuff.

But to the poster, there are no problems with bloodpressure or diabetes meds.
here is a site to check
Fair Trials International: News : List of controlled pharmaceutical substances in UAE

and here is something to back up what I said
Banned Drugs List in UAE and Dubai|Dubai for Visitors


----------



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Guys,

Will take it all on board......

Best Rgrds,

D1


----------



## zahira1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi all, a quick question, we are travelling to Dubai and staying for a week. My husband takes blood pressure medication and I'm on Pain Relief patch. Would a doctors letter suffice as proof that this is needed, or an actual prescription note?

thanks z


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

zahira1 said:


> Hi all, a quick question, we are travelling to Dubai and staying for a week. My husband takes blood pressure medication and I'm on Pain Relief patch. Would a doctors letter suffice as proof that this is needed, or an actual prescription note?
> 
> thanks z


Zahira I believe a letter from your doc should be sufficient. After researching this a while ago I just used to carry a letter from my doc. It would be extremely unlikely you would ever be questioned bringing meds in to Dubai.


----------



## zahira1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Madam Mim said:


> Zahira I believe a letter from your doc should be sufficient. After researching this a while ago I just used to carry a letter from my doc. It would be extremely unlikely you would ever be questioned bringing meds in to Dubai.


thank you. I'll organise that before I leave. A job to add to the list


----------

